# Stock Messaging App



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok everyone my first post! Lol. Anyway I was looking for an app that is like the stock "Messaging" app on Droid X that shows all emails and messages from yahoo, gmail, and even text/facebook messages! Is there any app that can take place of this? Thank you!

Sent from a Droid X that us NOTW


----------

